# Napoli, ufficiale Ndombele. Le cifre



## Tifo'o (19 Agosto 2022)

Era nell'aria ora è ufficiale. Ndombele è un nuovo giocatore del Napoli. La formula è il prestito oneroso di 1 mln con diritto di riscatto a 30 mln


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Agosto 2022)

Ma queste non sono le nostre formule che ci piacciono tanto? Come mai non ci siamo piombati come un condom?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (19 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma queste non sono le nostre formule che ci piacciono tanto? Come mai non ci siamo piombati come un condom?


Bakayoko 2, per quello: già che abbiamo l'originale, un altro era troppo...


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Bakayoko 2, per quello: già che abbiamo l'originale, un altro era troppo...


Ok grazie, chiedevo ovviamente nessuna polemica o altro io sto giocatore manco so chi sia figuriamoci il mio dubbio è che sembrava strano a noi ci interessano queste formule


----------



## LukeLike (19 Agosto 2022)

Abitando in Campania e leggendo un po' in giro per i social, vedo grande esaltazione e fomento dilagante tra i tifosi del Napoli per questa campagna acquisti. Mi sono perso qualcosa a parte i vari Ndombele, Simeone e Raspadori che, imho, non spostano nulla? L'unico che mi intriga davvero è Kvara, gli altri mi sembrano tutti bei downgrade, a parte Simeone:

Kim <<<<<<<<< Koulibaly
Ndombele <<<< Fabian
Raspadori <<<<<< Mertens 
Simeone >>> Petagna


----------



## Gamma (19 Agosto 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Abitando in Campania e leggendo un po' in giro per i social, vedo grande esaltazione e fomento dilagante tra i tifosi del Napoli per questa campagna acquisti. Mi sono perso qualcosa a parte i vari Ndombele, Simeone e Raspadori che, imho, non spostano nulla? L'unico che mi intriga davvero è Kvara, gli altri mi sembrano tutti bei downgrade, a parte Simeone:
> 
> Kim <<<<<<<<< Koulibaly
> Ndombele <<<< Fabian
> ...


Classico effetto rebound: se avessero prima preso questi giocatori e poi venduto Koulibaly, Fabian, perso Mertens, Insigne ecc. sarebbero in giro con i forconi alla ricerca del "pappone".

Ora gli sembra di aver fatto la campagna acquisti del secolo perché in pochi giorni hanno preso questi giocatori.


----------



## Giofa (19 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Era nell'aria ora è ufficiale. Ndombele è un nuovo giocatore del Napoli. La formula è il prestito oneroso di 1 mln con diritto di riscatto a 30 mln


Molto simile a un prestito secco, se Conte lo lascia andare dubito possa valere 31 milioni


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Era nell'aria ora è ufficiale. Ndombele è un nuovo giocatore del Napoli. La formula è il prestito oneroso di 1 mln con diritto di riscatto a 30 mln


qui comunque si parlava di questo qui come di maradona fino a 6 mesi fa.
ora è un brocco?

boooo.


----------



## Djici (19 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Bakayoko 2, per quello: già che abbiamo l'originale, un altro era troppo...


Non dico che dovevamo prenderlo eh.
Spiego solo perché poteva essere una soluzione interessante.
Baka se lo fai giocare 15 partite poi sei obbligato a comprarlo.
Questo lo puoi pure fare 40 partite che non ti obbliga a nulla.
Già questo sarebbe interessante.

Poi ovviamente a me interessa soprattutto della parte sportiva. E qui ho poco da dire.
Volevo Baka. Non so adatta al gioco di Pioli. Amen.
Ma non sono sicuro che ndombele si adatti di più ...
Se non hanno affondato a quel prezzo sarà che non è compatibile con l'idea di Pioli.


----------



## jumpy65 (19 Agosto 2022)

Non so che farmene di un prestito secco...


----------



## jumpy65 (19 Agosto 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Abitando in Campania e leggendo un po' in giro per i social, vedo grande esaltazione e fomento dilagante tra i tifosi del Napoli per questa campagna acquisti. Mi sono perso qualcosa a parte i vari Ndombele, Simeone e Raspadori che, imho, non spostano nulla? L'unico che mi intriga davvero è Kvara, gli altri mi sembrano tutti bei downgrade, a parte Simeone:
> 
> Kim <<<<<<<<< Koulibaly
> Ndombele <<<< Fabian
> ...


A mio avviso petagna è superiore a simeone


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Agosto 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Non so che farmene di un prestito secco...


tipo diaz?

e secco quanto lo era tomori. si sa mai...


----------



## LukeLike (19 Agosto 2022)

Sembra che Ndombele, Raspadori e Simeone saranno presentati domenica al Maradona stile presentazione giocatori del Barcellona e del Real


----------



## Igniorante (20 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> qui comunque si parlava di questo qui come di maradona fino a 6 mesi fa.
> ora è un brocco?
> 
> boooo.



Ma anche no, l'avrò visto comparire nella lista dei desideri di due-tre utenti a dir tanto.
Sanches, Chukwuemeka e Sarr i tre più quotati, se vogliamo essere precisi.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Abitando in Campania e leggendo un po' in giro per i social, vedo grande esaltazione e fomento dilagante tra i tifosi del Napoli per questa campagna acquisti. Mi sono perso qualcosa a parte i vari Ndombele, Simeone e Raspadori che, imho, non spostano nulla? L'unico che mi intriga davvero è Kvara, gli altri mi sembrano tutti bei downgrade, a parte Simeone:
> 
> Kim <<<<<<<<< Koulibaly
> Ndombele <<<< Fabian
> ...


L'unico veramente appagato sarà adl che ha abbattuto i costi e non di poco.

Il napoli comunque sarà una squadra fresca e piacevole da veder giocare, su questo non ci piove.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (20 Agosto 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Abitando in Campania e leggendo un po' in giro per i social, vedo grande esaltazione e fomento dilagante tra i tifosi del Napoli per questa campagna acquisti. Mi sono perso qualcosa a parte i vari Ndombele, Simeone e Raspadori che, imho, non spostano nulla? L'unico che mi intriga davvero è Kvara, gli altri mi sembrano tutti bei downgrade, a parte Simeone:
> 
> Kim <<<<<<<<< Koulibaly
> Ndombele <<<< Fabian
> ...


Aggiungi che quasi certamente esce pure Lozano, l'ultimo con ingaggio pesante rimasto e anche perché sono troppi in attacco se no, anche per il 433:

AS: Kvara, Raspadoori
PC: Osimhen, Simeone
AD: Politano, Lozano, Ounas

E si sentono spifferi anche su Elmas, che nel 433 non ha senso essendo un trequartista. Alla fine tante entrate, ma tante uscite, come la Juve, ovviamente con molto più senso logico, a parte Ndombele francamente (che però è praticamente un prestito secco), pensavo fossero rimasti scottati da Bakayoko.


----------



## Nevergiveup (20 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'unico veramente appagato sarà adl che ha abbattuto i costi e non di poco.
> 
> Il napoli comunque sarà una squadra fresca e piacevole da veder giocare, su questo non ci piove.


Il Napoli dirà la sua anche quest'anno, si è liberata di alcuni pesi morti che incancrenivano la crescita del gruppo, Insigne su tutti che da un paio d'anni ormai non correva più una cippa e segnava solo su rigore.

Io li vedo meglio della scorsa stagione, più giovani e più affamati. Sicuramente sono quelli con meno credito in assoluto e potrebbero stupire.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Era nell'aria ora è ufficiale. Ndombele è un nuovo giocatore del Napoli. La formula è il prestito oneroso di 1 mln con diritto di riscatto a 30 mln


Scommessa quasi gratuita. Nel gioco di Spalletti potrebbe trovarsi bene. 
Certo che rispetto a Fabian è molto peggio e soprattutto non è un regista a differenza dello spagnolo.

Viene sa stagioni tragiche. Tutto da vedere in Italia.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Il Napoli dirà la sua anche quest'anno, si è liberata di alcuni pesi morti che incancrenivano la crescita del gruppo, Insigne su tutti che da un paio d'anni ormai non correva più una cippa e segnava solo su rigore.
> 
> Io li vedo meglio della scorsa stagione, più giovani e più affamati. Sicuramente sono quelli con meno credito in assoluto e potrebbero stupire.


Concordo.
Certamente perdono tantissimo in esperienza e perdita di 3 punti di riferimento ma in campo saranno ostici da affrontare.

Ti dico la mia : adl ha preso a modello il milan.
Il fatto che abbiamo vinto con una squadra giovane e spendendo meno di loro l'ha fatto imbufalire.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Scommessa quasi gratuita. Nel gioco di Spalletti potrebbe trovarsi bene.
> Certo che rispetto a Fabian è molto peggio e soprattutto non è un regista a differenza dello spagnolo.
> 
> Viene sa stagioni tragiche. Tutto da vedere in Italia.


Io credo in regia il napoli se cede ruiz guadagna e non poco.
Personalmente gli riconosco classe ma perde tempi di gioco in quantità industriali.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Agosto 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Classico effetto rebound: se avessero prima preso questi giocatori e poi venduto Koulibaly, Fabian, perso Mertens, Insigne ecc. sarebbero in giro con i forconi alla ricerca del "pappone".
> 
> Ora gli sembra di aver fatto la campagna acquisti del secolo perché in pochi giorni hanno preso questi giocatori.


Bravo ormai dovremmo aver capito come funziona il giochino dei media.
Conta che acquisti, poi se sono bidoni non importa.
Invece a logica dovrebbe essere proprio l'opposto!!!

Piuttosto che prendere un bidone meglio non prendere nessuno. Ma capisco che questa logica (che chiamerei buon senso) sembra quasi rivoluzionaria per il tifoso medio che vive di calciomercato.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io credo in regia il napoli se cede ruiz guadagna e non poco.
> Personalmente gli riconosco classe ma perde tempi di gioco in quantità industriali.


Bah vedremo.
Per me il suo limite e mentale perché fatica nei novanta minuti, per il resto ha qualità super e per il Napoli faceva la differenza.
Certo va bene nel gioco di Spalletti non nel nostro per esempio.

Ma ora con Anguissa Ndombele Lobotka Demme e Zielinski chi detta i tempi in uscita dalla difesa?

Già l'anno scorso abusavano del lancio lungo su Osimhen, quest'anno è lo schema principale se non unico.
Se manca lui sarà notte fonda, hanno voglia i giornali a pompare questo Napoli...


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah vedremo.
> Per me il suo limite e mentale perché fatica nei novanta minuti, per il resto ha qualità super e per il Napoli faceva la differenza.
> Certo va bene nel gioco di Spalletti non nel nostro per esempio.
> 
> ...


Il limite di riuz è tecnico, non mentale.
Troppo perno sul piede destro e troppo gioco col solo mancino.

A spalletti basta e avanza la regia pulita di lobotka/demme pur giocando sul corto per portare palla su .

Il napoli non parte per vincere il campionato e quindi la squadra che ha costruito facendo un confronto tra costi e qualità per me è più che valida.

Ovviamente vedremo il campo cosa dirà .


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il limite di riuz è tecnico, non mentale.
> Troppo perno sul piede destro e troppo gioco col solo mancino.
> 
> A spalletti basta e avanza la regia pulita di lobotka/demme pur giocando sul corto per portare palla su .
> ...


Il Napoli rischia perché quest'anno la lotta per il quarto posto e dura...

Comunque non sono d'accordo. Se si affidano davvero alla regia di Lobotka e Demme per l'uscita dalla difesa non vanno da nessuna parte.

Senza considerare che Lobotka di base è una mezzala e dietro manca pure Koulibaly...

È una squadra che giocherà chiusa per ripartire in contropiede con lanci lunghi sui tre davanti. Non vedo altro modo di giocare con la squadra che hanno costruito.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli rischia perché quest'anno la lotta per il quarto posto e dura...
> 
> Comunque non sono d'accordo. Se si affidano davvero alla regia di Lobotka e Demme per l'uscita dalla difesa non vanno da nessuna parte.
> 
> ...


A naso direi se la giocano con la roma per il quarto posto..
Poi magari finiscono secondi anzichè settimi, non saprei.

L'unica cosa però che so per certo è che per quanto costa oggi il napoli e per quanto hanno abbassato i costi non sarà un assillo lo scudetto e dovessero arrivare quinti avrebbero il paracadute, salvo misteriosi e incredibili obiettivi.

Sul modulo credo giocheranno col 4-3-3.


----------



## unbreakable (20 Agosto 2022)

Spalletti è quasi una certezza nella conquista del posto champions league..sinceramente non so come fate a vedere la Roma in lotta per il quarto posto..sono ballati 20 punti anno scorso tra Roma e Napoli e personalmente parlando è molto meglio mettere giocatori sani che figurine come matic wijnaldum o cge rischiano di rompersi come dybala
Certo hanno perso molto con uscita di koulibaly ma non vedo nella roma una squadra solida..imho


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Agosto 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma anche no, l'avrò visto comparire nella lista dei desideri di due-tre utenti a dir tanto.
> Sanches, Chukwuemeka e Sarr i tre più quotati, se vogliamo essere precisi.


parlavo dello scorso anno! l'ho scritto.


----------



## The P (20 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> qui comunque si parlava di questo qui come di maradona fino a 6 mesi fa.
> ora è un brocco?
> 
> boooo.


Spesso i tifosi sono l’esempio concreto della volpe e l’uva.

Vedo schifare Di Maria… uno dei calciatori più intelligenti e decisivi degli ultimi 15 anni perché è bollito, quando ha un anno in meno del nostro attaccante titolare (Giroud). Bah.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Agosto 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Spesso i tifosi sono l’esempio concreto della volpe e l’uva.
> 
> Vedo schifare Di Maria… uno dei calciatori più intelligenti e decisivi degli ultimi 15 anni perché è bollito, quando ha un anno in meno del nostro attaccante titolare (Giroud). Bah.


su di maria non mi trovi d'accordo, non lo avrei preso e vedrai che a fine stagione non avrà combinato una mazza.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (20 Agosto 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Spesso i tifosi sono l’esempio concreto della volpe e l’uva.
> 
> Vedo schifare Di Maria… uno dei calciatori più intelligenti e decisivi degli ultimi 15 anni perché è bollito, quando ha un anno in meno del nostro attaccante titolare (Giroud). Bah.


Di Maria è fortissimo, però quante partite farà? In quante non tirerà indietro la gamba? Già ora che ne salta 5-6 il margine si riduce, più ci si avvicina al Mondiale e più starà mooolto accorto.

Che progetto ci fai con un annuale? Praticamente ti sta dicendo che viene per rimanere in forma per il Mondiale e poi ciaone...


----------



## The P (20 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Di Maria è fortissimo, però quante partite farà? In quante non tirerà indietro la gamba? Già ora che ne salta 5-6 il margine si riduce, più ci si avvicina al Mondiale e più starà mooolto accorto.
> 
> Che progetto ci fai con un annuale? Praticamente ti sta dicendo che viene per rimanere in forma per il Mondiale e poi ciaone...


ma non capisco perché Giroud con un anno in più e Ibra con 6 sono stati cruciali, acquisti. Meravigliosi, ecc e Di Marià tira la gamba e non gioca. 
2 pesi e 2 misure totalmente coi paraocchi a mio avviso.


----------



## The P (20 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> su di maria non mi trovi d'accordo, non lo avrei preso e vedrai che a fine stagione non avrà combinato una mazza.


Ovviamente io mi auguro che tu abbia ragione, ci ritroviamo a fine anno


----------



## alexpozzi90 (20 Agosto 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> ma non capisco perché Giroud con un anno in più e Ibra con 6 sono stati cruciali, acquisti. Meravigliosi, ecc e Di Marià tira la gamba e non gioca.
> 2 pesi e 2 misure totalmente coi paraocchi a mio avviso.


Ibra ci ha riportato serietà e Giroud ha fatto i gol decisivi dello scudetto. Di Maria per ora ha fatto una gran partita e si è rotto. Mi sembra che stai parlando del nulla...lo ha detto lui che senza Mondiale tornava in Argenti.a


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (20 Agosto 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Abitando in Campania e leggendo un po' in giro per i social, vedo grande esaltazione e fomento dilagante tra i tifosi del Napoli per questa campagna acquisti. Mi sono perso qualcosa a parte i vari Ndombele, Simeone e Raspadori che, imho, non spostano nulla? L'unico che mi intriga davvero è Kvara, gli altri mi sembrano tutti bei downgrade, a parte Simeone:
> 
> Kim <<<<<<<<< Koulibaly
> Ndombele <<<< Fabian
> ...


Concordo su tutto proprio, secondo me han fatto un downgrade evidente.
Ed hanno speso pure un mucchio di soldi per giocatori che non spostano nulla.
Cioè questi qui han perso Koulibaly, Ruiz, Ospina, Insigne e Mertens eh.


----------



## The P (20 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Ibra ci ha riportato serietà e Giroud ha fatto i gol decisivi dello scudetto. Di Maria per ora ha fatto una gran partita e si è rotto. Mi sembra che stai parlando del nulla...lo ha detto lui che senza Mondiale tornava in Argenti.a


Io sto parlando del nulla? Io sto dicendo solo che spesso il tifo acceca e che non capisco proprio certe differenze di giudizio.

Che poi sui social è pieno di milanisti che critica l’acquisto di Pobega e parla di Onyedika come fosse Caseimiro.


----------

